# What size rug for a 12.2 pony?



## Mary Poppins (5 September 2011)

As title really.

Just bought my Daughter a new pony, a 12.2hh Welsh Sec A. She's slightly on the lean side (because of laminitis) and didn't come with any rugs. Been promised a shopping trip to Ingatestone the weekend and don't really know what size she would be.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bobby Boy (5 September 2011)

Our 12.2hh used to be in 5ft and 5ft3 if thats any use


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (5 September 2011)

^^This. My 13hh is in 5'3" standard neck, 5'6" full neck. But it really depends on how long the pony's back is.


----------



## mulledwhine (5 September 2011)

Our 12 hh is in a 5 ft


----------



## rascal (5 September 2011)

Our welsh b is 12.2 and has a 5ft rug.


----------



## pricklyflower (5 September 2011)

My welsh C is 12.2hh and 5ft but as she's quite wide some rugs don't fit very well. Horseware is pretty good for her but masta and weatherbeeta don't fit very well at all.


----------



## Ali2 (5 September 2011)

Can't you just measure her or ask previous owners if she's not yet arrived with you?


----------



## frozzy (5 September 2011)

Our 12.2 Welsh B has previously had laminitis and is also sometimes on the lean side. He wears a 4ft 9" rug and occasionally a 5ft.
A welsh A Mountain pony breed standard is 12 hands max. Are you sure she is an A?


----------



## FMM (5 September 2011)

12.2 is pretty big for a section A.
My 11hh section A had 5 foot rugs
My 12.2 riding pony takes 5 ft - 5 ft 3.


----------



## Mary Poppins (5 September 2011)

Tbh I'm not too sure if she is a section A, she was just advertised as a Welsh X. I'm assuming a sec A as she is quite dainty - think I will have to do some reading up on the breed! 

Alot of you have said a 5 foot rug, I think I will try that size.

Thanks guys.


----------

